# VirtualBox under 9.1 HOST



## lebel (Dec 24, 2012)

Allo,

since I upgraded to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, it seems that none of my virtualmachines are able to access the network correctly, either in NAT or bridged mode.  Is there something that I'm missing?  I made sure that I fully rebuilt all my ports under FreeBSD 9.1.

Thanks in advance for any hints that might resolve the issue.


----------



## G_Nerc (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi!
1. Try to restart service vboxnet and check if it output something in console.
2. Also check loaded kernel-modules:
*kldstat | grep -i vbox*

```
3    3 0xffffffff80b28000 4f708    vboxdrv.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff80c39000 29f1     vboxnetflt.ko
11    1 0xffffffff80c47000 3faa     vboxnetadp.ko
```
3. Check that emulator/virtualbox-ose and emulator/virtualbox-ose-kmod ports are installed and has equal versions (and ports are upgraded)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2012)

The kernel changed, so the VirtualBox kernel modules (emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod) should be rebuilt.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 24, 2012)

lebel said:
			
		

> Allo,
> 
> since I upgraded to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, it seems that none of my virtualmachines are able to access the network correctly, either in NAT or bridged mode.  Is there something that I'm missing?  *I made sure that I fully rebuilt all my ports under FreeBSD 9.1.*
> 
> Thanks in advance for any hints that might resolve the issue.



If you have done this then there should not be any problems with kernel mismatch. At this point try running tcpdump(1)()  to see where the problem is.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2012)

You're right, I wasn't paying attention.

lebel, what tests are you doing and what happens?  I ask because ping(8) will probably not work in NAT, although it should in bridged.


----------



## lebel (Dec 24, 2012)

I rebuilt everything, ports wise and made sure to reboot quite a few times, so I'm pretty sure, kernel module-wise, I'm OK.

Once the machines has booted (mostly Linux based, Gentoo and CentOS, worked just fine when I was on 9.0), the only thing that show up that tells me some things do work is the IPv6 addresses that are advertised by my router, but no IPv4 seems to work. But even then, nothing gets in or out of the VMs under that protocol.  Oh, I run under bridging, not NAT, usually.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 24, 2012)

You could try rebuilding the modules. It sounds though like a driver issue. 

Have you tried removing/adding the NIC from the virtual machines?


----------



## G_Nerc (Dec 25, 2012)

*lebel* are you do all steps from /usr/src/Makefile when upgrading from 9.0 to 9.1?


> #  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
> #  2.  `make buildworld'
> #  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
> #  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
> ...


----------



## lebel (Dec 25, 2012)

I upgraded using freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade.  Isn't it enough?


----------



## G_Nerc (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't use binary update, so I don't know detailed steps of that procedure. So what info from this?


			
				G_Nerc said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 1. Try to restart service vboxnet and check if it output something in console.
> 2. Also check loaded kernel-modules:
> *kldstat | grep -i vbox*
> ...


----------



## lebel (Dec 25, 2012)

FYI:


```
orage# kldstat|grep -i vbox
13    2 0xffffffff81838000 2850     vboxnetflt.ko
14    2 0xffffffff8183b000 28870    vboxdrv.ko
15    1 0xffffffff81872000 3eb0     vboxnetadp.ko
orage#
```


----------



## G_Nerc (Dec 28, 2012)

Please show info:

```
VBoxManage showvminfo SOME_GUEST_MACHINE_WITH_NETWORK_TROUBLES
ifconfig -a
```
Also try to reconfigure nic for guest 

```
VBoxManage modifyvm SOME_GUEST_MACHINE_WITH_NETWORK_TROUBLES --nic1 bridged --bridgeadapter1 YOUR_HOST_NIC
```
And also check for changed network interface name on host after OS update? Or firewall rules not or incorrectly applied?


----------



## lebel (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, I think my problem was many fold. During my freebsd-update, somehow, my /usr/src wasn't updated at all.  Seems only my kernel was upgraded.  I made extra sure to fetch a clean src.txz for 9.1-RELEASE and starting back from there.  I'll report back when I settle this.


----------



## lebel (Dec 29, 2012)

My problem was indeed caused by a 9.1 kernel running on top of a 9.0 userland. Everything's fine now.


----------

